# Roscoe fog fluid question



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a 1500 watt roscoe fog machine and i'm tired of spending $50 a gallon for juice. the directions say to only use roscoe. was wandering if i can use any kind of juice and thats just marketing gimick by roscoe. this machine cost alot of money and i don't want to screw it up. anyone have a suggestion and a brand to use. thanks:googly: :googly: :googly:


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

You don't have to use rosco's. If it's a water base fogger (most of them are these days) you can even use walmart fog juice if you want.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Each manufacturer recommends they're fluid as they're fog machine can only use they'res.by using someone elses it may explode,cancel out Halloween,change the world forever & possibly change the time & space continuem....:googly:......at least thats what the salesman told me....LOL
I thinks it's just a stupid warranty thing,if you use another & does stop working & you bring it back,they have that stupid loop hole so you have to buy another one.I used differrent stuff with no probs,like froggies juice a beter quality but a little more & the fog that expands better & stays longer.
Tamatoe,tamotoe,it still tastes good on a sandwich !


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Interesting question. My A.D. didn't tell me I had to use their fluid.. I used the fitco junk last year. This year as and experiment I have purchases a qt of AD juice and a gallon of SAM Ash house brand fluid. Both these are more expensive than Fitco and I an curious if they don't work better. I have not tried them yet but just looking at the viscosity of them, the 2 new fluids look much much thinner than the fitco. I would compare fitco to AntiFreeze and the new pro stuff to water. Might be why so many people have clogged non functioning fog machines after a few year of cheap chinese chemicals.


----------

